# finishing ICF block house windows



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey fellas, I helped friend build a two story house out of ICF blocks (basement and two floors) this summer...while building the forms I suggested building window bucks from 2x12's so the window installation and finish work would go much more smoothly, WELL, the neighbor came over who was a former contractor before going to work for the electric company and told my buddy to just fill in the 6" gap around the window and that the 2x12's were overkill, so my buddy when with "experience" and my idea was tossed. fast forward a few months, we are now trimming everything out and guess what, there are HUGE gaps between the foam and the window, nothing to nail to, and there are no plastic studs to use as nailers for trim. I was thinking pocket hole drill the back of the window casing and attach directly to the window and then we would have to figure something out for the trim. 

Any ideas on how to case these windows? keep in mind if I were to add casing to the inside of the window to the exact size of the window there is a 2" gap around the entire window...hopefully you can visualize what i'm talking about, i'll try and post a picture later...thanks, anthony


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, post a picture...and tell your buddy never to listen to the 'experienced guy' who has no experience

My suggestion without pictures is 2 parts

1. Attach a plastic 1/2" J-mold to the window frame, use tek screws, using 1x rip it on the table saw to the desired width (inside of J-mold to face of drywall, rip or router the side to the J-mold to fit. Build the 4 sides on the floor, pin nail it together and slide in to J-mold, insulate the gap, now do the casing, build the casing as a picture frame, few dabs of PL, nail casing to jamb extensions, then nail casing to drywall, I usually fire 2 nails opposite direct, create like an X pattern to hold it

or

2. This only applies if you do not need to insulate the gap. Follow the above, except make the jamb extensions and casing as one (all 8 pieces, nailed and ready to go) then lift it up and insert it in the J-mold, don't forget the PL


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Glue it


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

look at the anderson new one piece ext trim for there windows you can do it the same way in or outside:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what is holding the windows in?


----------



## Holtman (Jan 7, 2014)

Tom Struble said:


> what is holding the windows in?


I'm also really curious about this.... I've never done an ICF house without putting a wind buck in to attatching the window to


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

They either inserted 2x6 into the edge of the block as a buck and attached the window to that OR they removed all wood and attached the window to the concrete directly, either way works


----------



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been real busy, haven't had time to get over to the house to take a picture, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

How do you install the vertical rebar? I keep watching videos and if I have a 9' wall, I obviously don't want to tie the full height verts in right away.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

You drop them in at the top off. They will be captured by the webbing of the block. Tie them off to the top webbing or form lock. 

Don't fogey to set your window openings installed before your buck goes in though, can make things tricky.


----------



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

Timuhler said:


> How do you install the vertical rebar? I keep watching videos and if I have a 9' wall, I obviously don't want to tie the full height verts in right away.


You drop them in between the horizontal rebar once the wall is complete. We tied them to the top row of rebar. We ordered 20ft lengths of rebar and cut them accordingly. Anthony


----------

